# Travel experiences for seniors?



## HipGnosis (Aug 16, 2017)

I've read that the best vacations, or travels, are the ones that give you experiences rather than just pictures.

For years, I've wanted to swim with dolphins, but I'm hearing that may not be possible any more.

What other vacations / travel experiences are there for seniors?


----------



## jujube (Aug 16, 2017)

I have taken international trips with a very good tour company.  One of the things they do is take us to a local school and they ask that we bring school supplies along.  The children usually put on a show for us.  The kids are always excited and so are we to meet them.  If allowed, we can also make cash donations to the school.  A senior lady on one of my trips returned to the school the next year and taught English for six weeks.  

The definition of "experience" is "_what you got when you didn't get what you expected_".  In October, I'm going to do a zip line course and do a "canopy tour" on bridges strung between high trees (one bridge is 180 feet in the air).  I'm expecting some experiences.  If I don't come back, you'll know why.  In lieu of flowers, memorial donations can be made to the "What Possessed Me to Do THAT? Society". 

Some tour companies offer cooking vacations, wine-making classes, art and architecture appreciation tours, vintage train rides, any number of interesting things that will enrich your lives.


----------



## oldman (Aug 17, 2017)

You know that you had enjoyed your vacation if you can say yes to the following question at the end of your get away.

"Would you do it all over again?"


----------



## HipGnosis (Aug 17, 2017)

oldman said:


> You know that you had enjoyed your vacation if you can say yes to the following question at the end of your get away.
> 
> "Would you do it all over again?"



I dunno;  I'd rather do lots of things once than a few things over and over.  I'd rather say: Damm, I'm never doing that again, but man. it was COOL!!


----------



## merlin (Aug 17, 2017)

I agree I would rather do something new than repeat a vacation, no matter how good it was......I have found staying in "Homestays" with local people a better experience than staying in a hotel/B&B, you get to experience a country in a lot more depth...


----------



## oldman (Aug 17, 2017)

HipGnosis said:


> I dunno;  I'd rather do lots of things once than a few things over and over.  I'd rather say: Damm, I'm never doing that again, but man. it was COOL!!



Haven't you ever heard someone say, "I went to the OBX (Outer Banks) for vacation and I don't need to go back there ever again.?" OTOH, if someone says, "I went to the OBX for vacation and we had a really great time. I'd like to do it all over again?" Then, I would think that they had a fabulous time and maybe I should check it out.

Having flown for United for 34 years, my wife and I are able to fly for free, so we have been to a lot of places and seen and done lot of things. And, yes, I have done some repeats because of having a great time in some of my travels.


----------



## tortiecat (Aug 17, 2017)

Personally found the Outer Banks, Ayres Rock and Alice Springs to be over rated tourist traps.
Would go back to New Zealand is a second, but not Australia.


----------



## Manatee (Aug 18, 2017)

Outer Banks?  That is in North Carolina.  It was nice when we camped in the National Seashore.  I believe it has become more populated in the 40 years since our visit. 

We didn't go to Alice Springs or Ayers Rock, but we did enjoy Queensland and the Barrier Reef.


----------



## Katybug (Aug 20, 2017)

My daughter and I just returned from a week in Savannah.  The people are so friendly, and it's a very beautiful and charming city, but such humidity, and sooo many tourists, no interest in returning.  I much prefer Charleston and can never get enough of it.

It's fun to try new places out of the country, but I think when children are involved, wonderful memories are made on familiar family beach vacations.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 20, 2017)

Welcome back!


----------



## Manatee (Sep 2, 2017)

Ten years ago we drove down the Baja in a caravan with a group from our RV club.  In Cabo San Lucas the wagonmaster arranged for a sunset cruise.  It became cloudy so we did not get to see the sunset, but some whales came along and gave us a memorable show.

When you get too old to make the trips, it is nice to have the memories.


----------

